# Savage 110 30.06



## pizzaman_288 (Apr 26, 2010)

Savage 110 30.06 with a Bushnell 3x9 scope and loupold rings and bases has about a 4lb trigger pull asking 425 obo can text pictures of the gun call or text with any questions or offers (435)512-0388


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I love mine and haven taken 2 elk with it, one of the best shooting rifles for the money.


----------

